# Hornwort



## CurliJefferson (Jan 5, 2011)

I just set up a 40B planted tank. I added the first few things almost a week ago including two bunches of hornwort. The other plants that I have are water wisteria (looks like a few roots growing from the stalk) and a melon sword that I feel like is recovering from the pet store.

Anyway, I PLANTED the hornwort in the back of the tank hoping to get a mini-forest going to block the chords and such. (Correct me if I'm wrong) The color of hornwort is supposed to be a dark green but mine is fading, some into brown/yellow. I just read that the plant does a lot better floating but I'd rather not float it because of the messy look; is it possible to grow in gravel?

I've heard it is an easy plant to grow but should I provide more nutrients than commonly prescribed? The lighting I have is two 30in 18W T5 directed towards the front of the tank. Also, I have a AquaSun T5 HO 36" with a 6700K (could be 10,000K) and another 39W 10000K bulb. Are these sufficient?

Here are a few pics of my tank.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi.
Hornwort can be grown "planted" in the gravel very well, in fact it can even grow little root-like structures to anchor itself. However I have found that under good lighting this plant will require sufficient nutrients to stay healthy so I would suggest dosing as you would for any other plants, and if you see it become paler, increase the dose (careful not to overdose).
Also I'm not sure what your substrate is, but you might want to provide the sword plant with some nutrition from the soil as it's mainly a root feeder


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hornwort grows a lot better in cooler water temps., at least I have found. If it is getting enough light, it should grow fast planted in the gravel.


----------

